# WHITEOUT!!!



## Toxic Avenger (Apr 20, 2018)

GO JETS GO!STANLEY CUP HERE WE COMEHAPPY 420 NASHVILLE YUR FOOKED...any thoughts?


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 10, 2018)

That's right bumping my own god damn thread go jets go


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 10, 2018)

RINNIE! RINNIE! 2 softies go jets go!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 11, 2018)

anybody but the Penguins!

Jets/Bolts in the Finals


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 11, 2018)

The conference is ours for the taking. Would love to see jets bolts final. We have a score to settle with those pricks....hated that team since that game last year when Maurice got yanked for tuning the ref in after two cheap shots were missed. Thought Paul was going to have a stroke


----------



## rkymtnman (May 11, 2018)

Toxic Avenger said:


> The conference is ours for the taking. Would love to see jets bolts final. We have a score to settle with those pricks....hated that team since that game last year when Maurice got yanked for tuning the ref in after two cheap shots were missed. Thought Paul was going to have a stroke


are you from winnipeg? that arena looks like a madhouse for every home game. 

i'm actually a long time flyers fan. glad we made the playoffs but we still have a long way to go.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 11, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> are you from winnipeg? that arena looks like a madhouse for every home game.
> 
> i'm actually a long time flyers fan. glad we made the playoffs but we still have a long way to go.


Just outside of WPG actually and yes it's crazy. There's a massive street party every night they play and mts centre sells out on away games shown on the jumbo tron . Unless the venue blocks ticket sales there'll be more jets fans in Vegas than Knights fans.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 12, 2018)

RINNIEs BETTER clap clap clap clap clap


----------



## thchero (May 14, 2018)

Go Jets Go, we are taking it all the way this year boys! It’s going to be marvelous


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 16, 2018)

Can hear the jets fans chanting go jets go


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 20, 2018)

Hats off to golden Knights Fleury MVP of the series for sure


----------

